# 50 HP Honda.....does it have power tilt and trim



## OakHill63 (Mar 28, 2013)

My father just recently passed away and left me his 50hp Honda. It's tiller steer and has a tilt button on the side of the engine. I have the manual that comes with it, but it's conflicting...one part of the owners manual says its for slow speed tilting (shallow water driving) and another part says that it can be operated at full speed. Anyone know a way to tell? Also, can it be converted to a remote steer?
Appreciate any advice.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I only know this cuz my friend has the exact motor.
It says its for slow speed only because it is tilt not trim.
But my friend uses it as trim non stop for years and never had a problem.
And yes im pretty sure it can go tiller


----------

